# Nozzle DEF injector



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> 2014 Cruze diesel with 100k. At 95k engine warning lite came on. Took to dealer and they said the heater element sensor in DEF container was bad. Replaced it for $400. Drove 3k more miles and lite came on again. Took it back and now they say the emission filter and system is bad and would run about $2,000. Being skeptical I decided to hold off and see if I could figure anything out. Warning light was out after being reset when at dealer 2nd time for diagnosis, so I drove about another 3000 miles with no problem. However, I noticed the DEF fluid level stayed at 25% all during that time. Engine light is now back on again. In talking to a diesel mechanic he said my problem is likely a plugged nozzle on the DEF injector since it was not using any DEF and it ran so long without lite coming on and no other issues. I would like to remove and clean, but need to know where to find it and best method of cleaning it. Shade tree mechanic, so hoping this is something I can do. Or would you recommend the BG treatment they have out now for diesels?


located on exhaust pipe directly behind oil pan on bend.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, you can see it behind the oil pan. Since you really don't have anything to loose, may as well try to remove it and see if you can clean it. Or find out if you can order one and replace it. Shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I once experienced a countdown that the dealer described as being due to the DEF crystallizing or drying in the injector and that if driven on the highway for a period of time the flow of DEF would dissolve the blocking and clear the code. And after an hour on the highway that's exactly what happened. 

OP - have you changed your timing belt???


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Scheduling timing belt change, she just turned over 100k last weekend. Thanks, I will take a look behind oil pan. Also, as you can probably tell by my mileage I am on highway a lot.Think that may be why I have not had this crystallization of nozzle to injector problem up till now. Car gets heated up and blown out pretty quickly each day.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Does any one have any comment about viability of using the BG product treatment for diesels that is done in a shop? Does this treatment clean out the DEF injector as well.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I doubt anyone's done it. I'd probably clean the injector with brake cleaner and see what happens lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dried DEF is water soluble. No need for any harsh cleaners.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on 100K - I think you are the only other person on the forum besides me with that many miles. i am at 138K now. My comment is around the "emission filter and system" you mention. Can you be more specific about what they are saying and how they arrived at that conclusion? I am on my original at 138K miles, but I had to have a couple manual regens due to unfortunate timing while I was learning about the system through observation of the Scangauge. It still works fine and I see no reason why it won't last the life of the car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

gregbonat said:


> Scheduling timing belt change, she just turned over 100k last weekend. Thanks, I will take a look behind oil pan. Also, as you can probably tell by my mileage I am on highway a lot.Think that may be why I have not had this crystallization of nozzle to injector problem up till now. Car gets heated up and blown out pretty quickly each day.


You can request a 100K badge by posting in the high mileage thread.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/119969-high-mileage-badges.html


----------



## MaryKorvetteBaker (May 3, 2021)

oilburner said:


> located on exhaust pipe directly behind oil pan on bend.


Same issue here we all need to get together n do something about this. We r all having same issue. Been to dealer n two good mechanics


----------



## Lilygraham2023 (3 d ago)

Tomko said:


> I once experienced a countdown that the dealer described as being due to the DEF crystallizing or drying in the injector and that if driven on the highway for a period of time the flow of DEF would dissolve the blocking and clear the code. And after an hour on the highway that's exactly what happened.
> 
> OP - have you changed your timing belt???


Hey I'm in Canada too and I'm on a count down on my cruze says exhaust fluid poor quality but no engine lights etc but I believe I only have 54 to 104 max speed or something what did u have to do to fix issue


----------

